# Carrying ID



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

First of all, and correct me if I'm wrong boehr, but most of the time the CO's check your fishing license to see if its valid and thats pretty much that. Unless you are doing something suspicious, they probably wouldn't go much further than that.

However, having said that, they do have the right if for no other reason than the patriot act. Next thing you know we'll have to carry our birth certificates around with us too, with a copy of a picture of us coming out of our mothers womb to prove thats really us.

The best thing to do is don't do anything wrong, and you'll ususally be okay.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Your correct toto, most of the time the CO will just ask for your license and that will be it although the patriot act has nothing to do with it as it was law to have ID before 9/11.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

toto said:


> Next thing you know we'll have to carry our birth certificates around with us too, with a copy of a picture of us coming out of our mothers womb to prove thats really us.


I 'got into it' the other day with a 'public servent' that work for the department of safety down here - 

She stated that I HAD to have my birth certificate to apply for X - well I had my DD-214 with my Birth record documented within. She said 'not good enough' - I said WHAT? - she said Nope - I politly asked to speak with a supervisor - and had her 'attitude' over rulled - 

But - I couldn't believe it - a DD-214 for heaven's sake - don't ya think the military did a pretty good check on ya? Sheesh :sad:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Well, since many folks don't even know what a DD-214 even is...it is no wonder that she did not want to accept an unapproved proof that you were trying to sell her on.

I have never seen a sealed DD-214, have you?


----------

